# Snow Blower Auger Pulley Question



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi I have a 10hp tecumesh on a noma snow blower, I noticed I have been going through auger belts often, when replacing the the last belt I noticed the auger pulley was turning but it was not turning straight it had a wobble as it was turning. Any one tell me what the fix is for this,I checked the pulley to see if it was loose and it is not but it gives the appearance that it is.

Thanks for any advice on this!!


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

Assuming you mean a drive pulley and not an idler pulley, could it be someone pried against the pulley when a belt was replaced in the past? Or used a belt that was a little too short and it had to be force up and over the edge of the pulley thus bending the pulley out of square with the drive shaft?
If that's all you "might" be able to pry it back to square enough to prevent belt damage. I would, however, find where to buy another one first incase you break it while trying. And I CANNOT say that it is a good idea should the pulley be weakened only to fail completely and damage something else.

If it is an idler pulley I'd look for bad bearings/bushing in the center of the pulley.

Hope this helps to at least give you an idea where to start. 
Please be advised I am a backyard tinker-er not a mechanic so use these suggestions accordingly.
SO........if it was me i would try bending it. What the heck?
Beyond that wait for the experts to chime in when they have a moment.
>Maytag


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

*Auger*

It is the auger pulley that appears to be wobbling, not the drive pulley


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Anybody have an idea what might have happened and the repair?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

If your talking abour the large driven pulley that drives the auger system, the bearing between the pulley and the auger shaft is bad and needs replacement. You need to seperate the the auger housing from the blower frame remove the pulley and you will find the bearing there ,Not a hard repair but will take a little time .


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks!!! is the pulley hard to remove ?


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Normally no most of the time the come off easy since they are protected from exposure from the elements.


----------

